# anyone ever modded a streamlight sidewinder compact/c2?



## John_Galt (Jul 18, 2013)

Ive been looking at the sidewinder compact or compact 2 recently as its multiple light outputs (red, blue and ir in addition to white) fit my needs. Its meant as more of a task light than a high output thrower. 

I guess im mainly looking at keeping the multi color output and ir but 1) xpe/g2 in neutral white 2) higher output as much as is reasonable from a single cr123 in a plastic host. 

Does anyone know what type f driver and switch it has? Its a pull and rotate selector for color output and has a button for mode selection. It seems likely to me that this switch has individual "channels" for each color, and just a driver for white ouput (tho I could be wrong). If so then the white output driver could either be reprogrammed or replaced with another three volt multi mode driver allowing for kore modes and outputs.


----------

